# Basic Maintenance On Seiko Automatics



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi, Y'all

Started collecting 60's and 70's Seiko Autos this year (6139s, Sportsmatics, Sealion etc.) and am astonished how reliable they are when I suspect that most will have received little servicing.

Two in particular have now started to run erratically, or take an age to run consistently, a lovely 6206 Weekdater, and a 6139-8020 Chrono.

Received wisdom is to have them cleaned and serviced - can anyone recommend anyone in Yorkshire to do this? (I am making the assumption that our host has his work cut out building exquisite watches for Forum members).

Secondly, is there any basic maintenance (oiling etc.) that someone who has difficulty with a knife and fork could manage? Any help or reference to previous threads very welcome.

Finally, re our host's new avatar, I ordered some Windles watch oil from him on Sunday. He e-mailed me to say it's out of stock until today, but I would be a fool to refuse the 5000 litres of Sicilian olive oil he is sending round to my place this afternoon. What can he mean?









Grey


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi grey

it is better to run your watches on a regular basis which can be difficult with the 6139 movement due to the lack of hand winding.

For your servicing needs try and PM Jason for the contact details of Mr Burrage in Leicester, you can post the watches to him. I used him before, as have some others here.

If you have trouble with a knife and fork don't even attempt to change a strap because putting scratches on the case of a beloved watch is likely to put you in a bad mood







. If you want to get adventurous buy a basket case to practice on and some others will suggest books etc that might help.

About the olive oil........... I'm gonna make you an offer you can't refuse









Toby


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have a cd with loads of Seiko and Citizen instruction and service sheets and much much more.

Almost every vintage mechanical, quartz and digital movements covered.

Setting instructions, service manuals. etc etc

More information than you can shake a stick at.









If anyone wants a copy then please send me Â£5 to cover my time and postage and media, the actual information is free.

Here is a sample of the information available :


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Ironpants said:


> Hi grey
> 
> it is better to run your watches on a regular basis which can be difficult with the 6139 movement due to the lack of hand winding.
> 
> ...


Thanks Toby, Strap changing is about the limits of my current expertise. As we speak, I'm trying to ease a Fioxoflex bracelet off with 30 years of wrist cheese glueing it into a 7625 Sealion. Yuk!

Thankfully, after months of keeping my watches in a drawer and looking at them periodically, I read PG Tips' post on cleaning up acrylic crystals. So now I try to wear at least two watches a day, in the knowledege that I can always tart up any scratches which appear.

Grey



Roy said:


> I have a cd with loads of Seiko and Citizen instruction and service sheets and much much more.
> 
> Almost every vintage mechanical, quartz and digital movements covered.
> 
> ...


Thanks Roy, Thats the long dark winter nights taken care of.

Up to 2017at least.

Grey


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm getting a lot of people asking how to order this cd so I have just placed it on the site in the Seiko & Citizen sections.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

with that much caliber info in one place its well worth the money to ppl wanting to learn







,give it a week and i expect to see 'does anyone know a decent repairer' type threads


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm getting lots of questions regarding this.

There are Seiko data/sevice/instruction sheets in PDF format for :

88 Vintage Mecanical movements

335 Analogue

184 Digital

This is how deep some of the info is. This one is for the quartz Cal. 0843A, there are 27 pages for this calibre alone.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Fantastic Roy









Just placed my order for one









Does it have all the setting instructions for the watces too?









Doh! just reread the post, I see that it does









A fiver very well spent I think.....


----------

